# Solved: Gateway Mouse Model: MOAKUO



## Insignia (Aug 1, 2008)

Well I've got this mouse that came with the 'new' computer that we got..about a year ago. The Gateway has a Vista operating system.

I think the mouse came with it. But after a bit of usage the mouse dies on me. I've tried checking online and even cracking open the mouse myself. I can't seem to find a battery - I mean I don't understand much about laser mouses..I've switched to my old ball mouse (Dell) and the bad thing about that is that the right click doesn't seem to work.

So I've got two mouses; one who dies on me and the other no right-click.

Could anyone help me on this?

I've tried the Gateway mouse after a few days since it dies and it works for a little bit and then dies on me again..so. :\

-Insignia


----------



## Insignia (Aug 1, 2008)

Bump..

No one has anything to say?

-Insignia


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The Gateway MOAKUO mouse is a wired mouse unless I'm mistaken so it wouldn't have batteries. Mice like all equipment can break, just buy a new mouse. New mice cost less then shipping at this site: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826193027 and local stores likely have ones for well under $20.


----------



## Insignia (Aug 1, 2008)

But..what explains the mouse dying on me? The red light goes out and it's a goner. Would it be a faulty mechanism or such in the mouse?

-Insignia


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Could be a loose cable or faulty electronics. I've never tried to fix a mouse, its simply not worth it.


----------



## Insignia (Aug 1, 2008)

Alright, thanks.

-Insignia


----------



## Tike99 (Aug 11, 2008)

Question for you guys that use this mouse (Gateway MOAKUO), did the optical wheel feel kind of loose from the beginning when you guys bought the computer? I've had the computer for about a year now and this mouse came with it, but the optical wheel feels kind of loose and makes squeaking noises. Not a big deal, but I just wanted to know because I don't like how it feels.


----------



## Insignia (Aug 1, 2008)

Nope..maybe your mouse was 'incorrectly' put together or somehow..maybe something's loose. 

Well I put the mouse back into the computer - figured that if it died again which it did just last night..I unplugged it and plugged it back in; it worked >:[]!!

=] Solved..

-Insignia


----------

